# Cops in the USA???



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi everybody im 18 years old, and living in Manchester,UK now, i am hoping to join the GMP but i also want to become a officer in the US in a few years time, say when im 22/23, i was wondering if anyone has been in this position? I was wondering, how long it would take to become a US cop, would it be a transfer? Whats the deal with US citizenship, visas etc.

Also i was wondering if anyone has any ideas of the best place to go to in the USA, im pretty much looking for the typical American Dream place ( i know it sounds corny lol) but i just want that American life and i am willing to work hard for it.

Any thoughts most appreciated.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Ezzy-252 said:


> Hi everybody im 18 years old, and living in Manchester,UK now, i am hoping to join the GMP but i also want to become a officer in the US in a few years time, say when im 22/23, i was wondering if anyone has been in this position? I was wondering, how long it would take to become a US cop, would it be a transfer? Whats the deal with US citizenship, visas etc.
> 
> Also i was wondering if anyone has any ideas of the best place to go to in the USA, im pretty much looking for the typical American Dream place ( i know it sounds corny lol) but i just want that American life and i am willing to work hard for it.
> 
> Any thoughts most appreciated.


Do you like American women? Because that's about your only hope. You will NOT secure an employment-sponsored visa on the strength of your police skills.

Most police forces are restricted to citizens only, though a few have ancillary positions (e.g. custodial roles) available for permanent residents. If married to a USC, it'll take around 3-and-a-half years to naturalize.


----------



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Do you like American women? Because that's about your only hope. You will NOT secure an employment-sponsored visa on the strength of your police skills.
> 
> Most police forces are restricted to citizens only, though a few have ancillary positions (e.g. custodial roles) available for permanent residents. If married to a USC, it'll take around 3-and-a-half years to naturalize.


I like American women yeah lol. So there is really no hope for me going to the states to be a Police Officer unless i already meet and marry a US woman, is that what your saying?


----------



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

I joined the site because i read a post from a brit expat who lives in canada now (similar) and he was a policeman here then moved to the canada, i think his wife was British too so he didnt get in on the married to a canadian citizen status.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Possible for Canada, OZ and NZ as far as I know. But it's not possible in the US. And if you came over because you'd married a USC, you'd have to naturalize first. Although much of that time would probably be taken up in college, anyway. Also, cops in the US are decidedly paramilitary -- that may or may not be appealing to you.


----------



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Possible for Canada, OZ and NZ as far as I know. But it's not possible in the US. And if you came over because you'd married a USC, you'd have to naturalize first. Although much of that time would probably be taken up in college, anyway. Also, cops in the US are decidedly paramilitary -- that may or may not be appealing to you.


paramilitary? u mean like gun nuts? lol if thats what you mean that they act like soldiers more than police officers then im ok with that lol in fact im more than ok with that.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Ezzy-252 said:


> paramilitary? u mean like gun nuts? lol if thats what you mean that they act like soldiers more than police officers then im ok with that lol in fact im more than ok with that.


The training is mainly boot camp, military style here in AZ. An inability to read or write would not hamper your ambitions. In fact, many cops are just that -- ex military.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

I saw a show on TV called "Speeders" on one of the freeview channels and saw a cop who was british who was working in California. So it is possible to be a cop in the USA. I don't know the circumstances are but there is a way as he spoke with a South London accent.


----------



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> I saw a show on TV called "Speeders" on one of the freeview channels and saw a cop who was british who was working in California. So it is possible to be a cop in the USA. I don't know the circumstances are but there is a way as he spoke with a South London accent.


Are you sure he was actually working out there or just as a liason kind of thing? was he wearing proper cali uniform and everything?


----------



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> The training is mainly boot camp, military style here in AZ. An inability to read or write would not hamper your ambitions. In fact, many cops are just that -- ex military.


That sounds good to me, i love anything military, in fact thats why i want to be a cop, because im too pussy to go to afghanistan instead lol. Do you think being ex-UK military would help my chances at all? if so i'd go the air force route as ive always loved aircraft.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Ezzy-252 said:


> Are you sure he was actually working out there or just as a liason kind of thing? was he wearing proper cali uniform and everything?


Trust me he was legit....he had the proper uniform, guns, handcuffs, the belt the whole package. He actually stopped someone for speeding in LA i think it was and the guys asked him if he was from England. To be honest I was shocked when i heard him speak with an english accent, as you never expect a british person to be a cop in the USA.


----------



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Trust me he was legit....he had the proper uniform, guns, handcuffs, the belt the whole package. He actually stopped someone for speeding in LA i think it was and the guys asked him if he was from England. To be honest I was shocked when i heard him speak with an english accent, as you never expect a british person to be a cop in the USA.


Yeah i have a bad feeling he was probably brought to the US when he was a teenager maybe, and so is technically a US citizen, but with an English accent. Otherwise, there may still be hope for me! lol

If anyone else watched the episode, do they have it DVR'd? and do they know his name? i think contacting him would really help me figure this stuff out.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I THINK (could be wrong though) that there are some exchange type programs for police and military personnel to spend a bit of time with others for experiences and whatnot, but I am not 100% on that and I wouldn't know where to start with the application.

Would joining the US military be an option for you? That's a fast-track route to LPR and would then put you in a good position to join a police force. Of course there is there is that whole "we're at war" issue you'd have to deal with... may not be worth risking your life for a white picket fence, 2.1 children, and a dog.

It would be tough though without any LPR or USC status. You won't get sponsored for a working visa to join the police. From what I understand, it's not so easy for US citizens to get a job with the police force (maybe it depends on the area, but the people I know who have tried to join where I'm from usually find it's a Good Ole Boys club). 

Canada or Oz may be a real option for you though. Depending on your skill set, those countries allow people to come in without job offers or relatives from those countries. Australia is really really far away, but on a good day, it's actually quite lovely.


----------



## badcola (Oct 14, 2008)

*Cop*

Do your best to be as much stupid as possible and then maybe you might become a cop in the US. You may train by talking to cows in Texas from the beginning, will help you.

If you have other questions, just ask


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You can join the US Military Forces as Green Card holder for as enlisted only and only for the initial enlistment period.
Federal and State Law Enforcement positions are governmetn jobs and require proof of US citizenship. Most community law enforment groups have adopted this policy. Occasionally a position can be filled with a Green Card holder. Every one I have seen over time had restrictions when it came to advancement.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Trust me he was legit....he had the proper uniform, guns, handcuffs, the belt the whole package. He actually stopped someone for speeding in LA i think it was and the guys asked him if he was from England. To be honest I was shocked when i heard him speak with an english accent, as you never expect a british person to be a cop in the USA.


If uniform, belt, handcuffs and a gun make a cop - Halloween is near:>)


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Often people see those who have immigrated and are working in the US and assume they came in on a work visa of some sort. Most of them, however, either have citizenship from a parent or were sponsored by a brother or sister. It used to be even easier to bring in relatives.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The other factor to becoming a cop is that, with this economic downturn, city and county budgets are getting hammered and I've mostly been seeing articles about towns reducing the size of their police forces.

There are normally plenty of police candidates, and I think most towns would have real problems justifying the payment of the "petition fees" for trying to bring in a foreign candidate, even if they were currently expanding their forces.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

I am currently at college doing A levels, in ICT, Law have completed an A-level in Business. I am thinking of going to the USA in around 5 years time, so hopefully the recent economic woes of the country will hopefully be at the boom stage where everyone picks up. Also, im thinking of improving my chances by going to University here to get a Batchelor of Science Degree in Computer Science, then joining the US military, i have already contacted the US Embassy in the UK about this but am still waiting for a reply, hopefully with a good education in both Law, IT, Business and military background this will improve my chances, and show them i have something to bring to the country and If i can't join the US military hopefully a few years of service with UK forces may tip the balance in my favour too.

Are there any other young members on this forum who are thinking about going to the USA for a career in Law Enforcement? Or am i alone on my quest?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Ezzy-252 said:


> I am currently at college doing A levels, in ICT, Law have completed an A-level in Business. I am thinking of going to the USA in around 5 years time, so hopefully the recent economic woes of the country will hopefully be at the boom stage where everyone picks up. Also, im thinking of improving my chances by going to University here to get a Batchelor of Science Degree in Computer Science, then joining the US military, i have already contacted the US Embassy in the UK about this but am still waiting for a reply, hopefully with a good education in both Law, IT, Business and military background this will improve my chances, and show them i have something to bring to the country and If i can't join the US military hopefully a few years of service with UK forces may tip the balance in my favour too.
> 
> Are there any other young members on this forum who are thinking about going to the USA for a career in Law Enforcement? Or am i alone on my quest?


The only thing you did not include in your plan is a Green Card. 
How many veterans with military background and college degrees do you think are on the US job market? Scary! Not even rent-a-cop companies such as Blackwater are sponsoring anymore unless you are a true ace in a specialty field.


----------



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

twostep said:


> The only thing you did not include in your plan is a Green Card.
> How many veterans with military background and college degrees do you think are on the US job market? Scary! Not even rent-a-cop companies such as Blackwater are sponsoring anymore unless you are a true ace in a specialty field.


I plan on being a specialist in my field lol


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Ezzy-252 said:


> I plan on being a specialist in my field lol


That will take a while. Good luck!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

A levels mean nothing in the US, as we don't know what they are. It just looks like a high school diploma to us. Joining the military can be a fast track to citizenship, and Computer Science would probably be a good degree choice. That might actually work. If you can get your citizenship by serving in the military, you avoid that whole work visa hassle. I just don't have any idea how particular they are about taking foreigners. The only person I ever knew who did this was already in the US, and it was long ago, when serving guaranteed citizenship.


----------



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has any information about the benefits of military service? the higher up you get the more they will want you? (I know this will take years)

e.g Private (PV1)- get the hell out. Master Sergeant (MSG)- Come on in!. Captain (CPT)-Please.please,please come in!

Or how about an ex-SAS soldier from the UK??? they like them?

No flaming please. Its just offensive and doesnt help anyone really does it?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Military service is a funny thing in the US job market. It kind of depends on what line of work you're in, and the general tenor of politics when you're getting out of the service and starting to look for work.

Industries related to the military probably are the most welcoming (depending, of course, on your speciality training). The arms manufacturers and other big government contractors like having ex-military people on the payroll, due to their connections and their familiarity with military procurement procedures.

OTOH, I remember the trouble some ex-soldiers had finding jobs after serving in Vietnam. Besides being an unpopular war, there was general suspicion, particularly of the lower ranking types - either they were shell shocked and liable to explode at any time, or they were just "grunts" who followed orders but didn't have much initiative. The current wars haven't gotten to that point yet - but there are lots of reports on the psychological problems of returning soldiers that could hurt when looking for a job if you've done tours in Iraq or Afghanistan.

The SAS is well respected in the US, but it depends on what kind of experience and how relevant it is to the job you're applying for. (Being able to kill someone with your bare hands may not be the most useful job skill in civilian life.  )
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Military service is a funny thing in the US job market. It kind of depends on what line of work you're in, and the general tenor of politics when you're getting out of the service and starting to look for work.
> 
> Industries related to the military probably are the most welcoming (depending, of course, on your speciality training). The arms manufacturers and other big government contractors like having ex-military people on the payroll, due to their connections and their familiarity with military procurement procedures.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, i was expecting people to come on and say OMG it will take years etc. all the usual stuff. I was however wondering how military service would put you in good stead to become a police officer, (i didnt put that in the last post lol) thats what im most interested in. I myself have a very stereotypical view of the USA, and i am sorry for that. I do however think it could very well be the place i want to call home. I have an image that everyone in the states (not everyone obviously lol) loves ex military because they are much more patriotic than we are, and love their men and women putting their lives on the line for the country. Is that a fair view, or is it completely corrupted by CBS News??? lol

I read a story that made me feel a bit better about my chances, on the RAF website about a pilot who was transferred to South Carolina, for three years. Im guessing this would be long enough to become a citizen? He had the best of both worlds, he was a British Citizen who got his chance in the US and got to go on Ops with your boys in Iraq and Afghanistan. I wanna be him! lol


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

synthia said:


> A levels mean nothing in the US, as we don't know what they are. It just looks like a high school diploma to us. Joining the military can be a fast track to citizenship, and Computer Science would probably be a good degree choice. That might actually work. If you can get your citizenship by serving in the military, you avoid that whole work visa hassle. I just don't have any idea how particular they are about taking foreigners. The only person I ever knew who did this was already in the US, and it was long ago, when serving guaranteed citizenship.


He needs a Green Card and can only join in enlisted ranks for the initial enlistment period. Some military recruiters wash over this:>(
Way back you could join and get your citizen ship that way.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Ezzy-252 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any information about the benefits of military service? the higher up you get the more they will want you? (I know this will take years)
> 
> e.g Private (PV1)- get the hell out. Master Sergeant (MSG)- Come on in!. Captain (CPT)-Please.please,please come in!
> 
> ...


It does not matter what you were in the UK. By the way you have to get into SAS first and then manage to stay:>)


Navy FAQ: Enlistments by foreign nationals
Army.com - Active Duty Requirements
http://ushttp://74.125.45.104/searc....com/od/joiningthemilitary/a/enlstandards.htm


----------



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

twostep said:


> It does not matter what you were in the UK. By the way you have to get into SAS first and then manage to stay:>)
> 
> 
> Navy FAQ: Enlistments by foreign nationals
> ...


It does matter what you were in another country as that job will undoubtablely given you new skills, ones you can transfer to another country, as if a PMC based in USA would say " i dont care that you were in the most highly trained and most well respected special forces squad in the world, you werent in the US military!" And btw, im not an idiot and i do know what it takes to be in the SAS, i find your tone very derogatory as if im flashing status at them saying "Look, SAS!!!!" I am very serious about moving to the US and that is why im asking people on here what the protocol is and what a few mitigating factors might be, i.e in law enforcement, ex military is good. You really arent providing any help by simply wading in and saying "It doesnt matter what you were". I want help and ideas not put downs with no merit whatsoever. Smiley faces dont make eveything A.O.K


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Ezzy-252 said:


> Thanks for your reply, i was expecting people to come on and say OMG it will take years etc. all the usual stuff. I was however wondering how military service would put you in good stead to become a police officer, (i didnt put that in the last post lol) thats what im most interested in. I myself have a very stereotypical view of the USA, and i am sorry for that. I do however think it could very well be the place i want to call home. I have an image that everyone in the states (not everyone obviously lol) loves ex military because they are much more patriotic than we are, and love their men and women putting their lives on the line for the country. Is that a fair view, or is it completely corrupted by CBS News??? lol
> 
> I read a story that made me feel a bit better about my chances, on the RAF website about a pilot who was transferred to South Carolina, for three years. Im guessing this would be long enough to become a citizen? He had the best of both worlds, he was a British Citizen who got his chance in the US and got to go on Ops with your boys in Iraq and Afghanistan. I wanna be him! lol


Nato exchange programms have nothing to do with immigration and working in the US does not automatically mean green card status. Depending on his enlistment status he could have taken the FAA civilian equivalency test (do not ask me what the term is) and gotten on with a regional carrier.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Ezzy-252 said:


> It does matter what you were in another country as that job will undoubtablely given you new skills, ones you can transfer to another country, as if a PMC based in USA would say " i dont care that you were in the most highly trained and most well respected special forces squad in the world, you werent in the US military!" And btw, im not an idiot and i do know what it takes to be in the SAS, i find your tone very derogatory as if im flashing status at them saying "Look, SAS!!!!" I am very serious about moving to the US and that is why im asking people on here what the protocol is and what a few mitigating factors might be, i.e in law enforcement, ex military is good. You really arent providing any help by simply wading in and saying "It doesnt matter what you were". I want help and ideas not put downs with no merit whatsoever. Smiley faces dont make eveything A.O.K


The protocol is very simple - USCIS Home Page


----------



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

twostep said:


> The protocol is very simple - USCIS Home Page


Haha, understatement???


----------



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Update*

Here's a little update on my conundrum. A few weeks ago before i even created this thread i emailed the Iowa Chief of Police to ask for some advice on Policing in the US, obviously she couldnt answer it in person as she was far too busy, but it did make its way to the Des Moine Regional Police Academy where a very helpful Sergeant told me that when the time comes he would be glad to help me in whatever way possible to becoming an officer in Des Moine. So hopefully if im lucky and get the greencard and visa issues sorted, Iowa seems to be willing to accept a Brit into their academy, and that my British training would help me. Hurray!!! Now, that pesky greencard!!!! LOL


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

City of Des Moines - Class Specification Bulletin

*POLICE OFFICER*

*
ACCEPTABLE EXPERIENCE AND TRAINING:*
.
.
Citizen of the United States at the time of application.
.
.


----------



## Ezzy-252 (Oct 13, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> City of Des Moines - Class Specification Bulletin
> 
> *POLICE OFFICER*
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for the page m8, i had no idea the pay was that good, i had initially thought the upper pay for a cop was around $33,000 nevermind $47,000 - $57,000 for standard Police Officer!!! BTW whats the timeframe for the whole citizenship process?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Ezzy-252 said:


> BTW whats the timeframe for the whole citizenship process?


How are you intending to get your green card?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

sorry mate you've posted this information in the wrong thread...someone will move it for you!


----------



## EURODOG (Jul 31, 2008)

*Foreign nationals serving in US law enforcement*

Foreign nationals serving in US law enforcement: The applicant must be a citizen of the US with all Federal and most state agencies. However there is no such requirement at most county and small munciple level. The catch is you have to have residency prior to the application, it is not a gateway. I train in US police departments.

The best way is to listen to Fatbrit, read a couple of Mills and Boon, develope a Sean Connery accent and get over to the south and snag yourself a little Dixie Dumpling, their cooking is appauling in the main but they are sweet and will look after you, but more importantly they come with a the possibility of residency. Much better than putting yourself in harms way on the off chance...trust me.....


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

EURODOG said:


> their cooking is appauling in the main


Not a fan of biscuits and gravy, then? Or is it the grits that get you?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

EURODOG said:


> get over to the south and snag yourself a little Dixie Dumpling, their cooking is appauling in the main but they are sweet and will look after you




Especially with that attitude....


----------



## EURODOG (Jul 31, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Not a fan of biscuits and gravy, then? Or is it the grits that get you?


Biscuits are great must admit have a problem disgesting the gravy and grits....


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I keep meeting Brits who are working in the US. They always have US citizenship because one of their parents was American or they were born in the US while their parents were in graduate school or some such thing.


----------



## MAJORO4 (Dec 20, 2008)

*britcop*



Ezzy-252 said:


> Hi everybody im 18 years old, and living in Manchester,UK now, i am hoping to join the GMP but i also want to become a officer in the US in a few years time, say when im 22/23, i was wondering if anyone has been in this position? I was wondering, how long it would take to become a US cop, would it be a transfer? Whats the deal with US citizenship, visas etc.
> 
> Also i was wondering if anyone has any ideas of the best place to go to in the USA, im pretty much looking for the typical American Dream place ( i know it sounds corny lol) but i just want that American life and i am willing to work hard for it.
> 
> Any thoughts most appreciated.


Like I was saying earlier:
I know a lot of cops who are immigrants. Usually they come from some heinous African country or somewhere like that. Why would you want to move from a wonderful polite, comfortable place like GB? Have you been watching too much American TV? Personally, I prefer the BBC stuff.
Anyway, if you mind is made up, another route is working for a quality security company that does serious work in the DC area. They can't get you clearances until you have citizenship, but they can get you a good background for a good police interview after a few years.
I tried to give you my email address, but it was cut off. majoro4 is my screen name y-a-h-o-o is the rest.


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

I can't help you with the immigration part of it, but if you have questions about being a cop, feel free to drop me a Private Message.

My suggestion is to become an immigrant, join the military (and aim to be a Military Police), become naturalized, and then be a cop.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

TravellingGent said:


> I can't help you with the immigration part of it, but if you have questions about being a cop, feel free to drop me a Private Message.
> 
> My suggestion is to become an immigrant, join the military (and aim to be a Military Police), become naturalized, and then be a cop.


The issue is that he has no current basis to become an immigrant.


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> The issue is that he has no current basis to become an immigrant.


True, I suppose he could apply for college and get a student visa, that'd be somewhere to start.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

TravellingGent said:


> True, I suppose he could apply for college and get a student visa, that'd be somewhere to start.


For a student visa, he needs the money up front at international rates -- not a particularly cheap option. But it doesn't get him far up the ladder: if he graduates with a 4-year degree, he has 1-year work experience (OPT), during which time he can hope both an employer sponsors him AND he is drawn in the H1b lottery, whereas if he makes it all the way to a master's, it's the same deal but the lottery pool is now 70k per annum instead of 50k. And so far we've certainly spent in the hundreds of thousands of dollars and it's still quite likely he's going home at the end of it.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

TravellingGent said:


> True, I suppose he could apply for college and get a student visa, that'd be somewhere to start.



And where will this lead on his way to a Green Card? If he can finance his education, if he can find an employer willing to sponsor the H1 lottery, if the employer will sponsor a Green Card - to apply for an entry level PD job in ten years?


----------

